# Kimber Announces New Striker-Fired Subcompact and DA/SA Revolver



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...s-new-striker-fired-subcompact-dasa-revolver/


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow. They most certainly look like Kimbers.


----------

